# No Camping



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

It appears some off grid types moving to Colorado had a rude supprise when they found they couldn't camp on their own property.
Grappling Over the Grid: No Camping on Your Own Land? (Video) - AllOutdoor.com


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

The days of true Property Rights are gone forever. Regulation has taken the place of Liberty, We The People have voted for it time and time again. And then turned a blind eye when the ruling politicians have over stepped their bounds.

Shame on us.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

The state of Colorado is wrong to do that.


----------



## THEGIMP (Sep 28, 2015)

Communist States of America


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Spot on, Slippy


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Slippy said:


> The days of true Property Rights are gone forever. Regulation has taken the place of Liberty, We The People have voted for it time and time again. And then turned a blind eye when the ruling politicians have over stepped their bounds.
> 
> Shame on us.


Ditto, we point the finger at the politicians with an agenda, as we should. but, never lose sight that it has happened under OUR WATCH.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

FoolAmI said:


> The state of Colorado is wrong to do that.


Not necessarily wrong in the eyes of the voters who elected the dimwits that run that state. Remember the CO congresswoman who said something to the effect that when all "bad gun owners shoot all their magazines, there won't be anymore magazines to shoot"...or some idiotic statement like that.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Thinking of Magazines I heard Playboy is giving up nude pics.
Playboy will stop publishing photos of nude women - 62 years after Marilyn Monroe stripped off for the first issue | Daily Mail Online


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

FoolAmI said:


> The state of Colorado is wrong to do that.


You can't collect rain water either.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

But they can light up a dubbie.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Camel923 said:


> But they can light up a dubbie.


 Now that's having your priorities in line.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Chipper said:


> Now that's having your priorities in line.


Bingo.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

(Pssst, Camel1923 my good friend, its spelled "doobie")


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

I'd tell em to piss up a rope. Land is mine. Don't like it? Tuff.


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

It is not just Colorado. In Washington most counties regulate this also. even out in the boonies where I live they want you to have a permit to live in an RV, tiny home, tent if it is more that a 2 week period. Also must be connected to approved septic or port a potty installed. 

That is a law I have broken for more than 3 years. I also do my own building, electrical and plumbing and refuse to get a permit for that either. 
I will also continue to collect rain water till I die, even if the law says otherwise. 
pretty soon they will put a meter on your wells and charge for that. Next the food out of your gardens. tax the eggs your chickens lay. when will it stop? a tax on the air you breath? 
If people don't stand up against the stupidity it isn't going to stop.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Slippy said:


> (Pssst, Camel1923 my good friend, its spelled "doobie")


Thanks for the correction. Learn something new every day.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

So I right in thinking this is effed up. It blows me away to think a person can buy land and then the government steps in and tells them what they can or cannot do with the land. I get the whole zoning thing but this is beyond that. They really don't want people off the grid or out from under there thumb.


----------



## Wallimiyama (Oct 18, 2012)

tirednurse said:


> It is not just Colorado. In Washington most counties regulate this also. even out in the boonies where I live they want you to have a permit to live in an RV, tiny home, tent if it is more that a 2 week period. Also must be connected to approved septic or port a potty installed.
> 
> That is a law I have broken for more than 3 years. I also do my own building, electrical and plumbing and refuse to get a permit for that either.
> I will also continue to collect rain water till I die, even if the law says otherwise.
> ...


Pennsylvania already has a "breathing" tax. Imagine my shock years back when my small children received a tax bill, in their name...not mine, simply because they drew breath.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Common in most heavily populated areas.... Its not state or fad gov, but you will find its the local council that manages basic services that you pay a fortune for


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

If I buy an empty lot in a community, there is often a time limit to build or you forfeit the land back to the community. This prevents 'wait and see' investors from ruining the efficiency of the community infrastructure. Personally, I don't want my road/water/sewer taxes to be 30% higher because some rich guy in another state turned my community into a checker board of empty lots.

I doubt that county land outside of any community has such a time limit, but if it did, I would definitely support a camping exemption during that time period.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

pheniox17 said:


> Common in most heavily populated areas.... Its not state or fad gov, but you will find its the local council that manages basic services that you pay a fortune for


Yes, and corrupt!
It's likely local politicos saw an opportunity to relieve preppers of their hard earned money. To the Preppers who bought land In Colorado. You got screwed.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

More FUD

Got to love how libertarians manipulate these stories to propel their hatred for government. There are issues here which are subtly presented.

"no camping on residential lots"

Well duh, you buy a home in the neighborhood but the guy next door wants to pitch a tent, dig a hole and run a generator. Sure lets protect his property right while screwing yours. Notice they said residential lots in the article but didn't suggest how big, little or where they were?

Then this one make sound like the communist state has arrive:

"Those who wish to build an off-grid home also feel threatened by proposed changes to county rules, which would require residents to have approved water, sewer, and electricity on their property before they can even get a building permit."

Got news for you all; its that way everywhere because a city / county isn't going to issue a permit for a home build unless the builder pays for their sewer, water and other capital costs THE TAX PAYERS already provided for. 

I have a home that is off grid, its county approved, its not hard - it just isn't in a city or community. If you want that move out to where its easy to do. If you buy a "residential lot" in a community expect to play by the communities rules and stop being pissed off when the community rules cost you money. 

I really hate libertarians some times. So stupid.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

I'm libertarian so my view should be pretty obvious. Very unfortunate. Its all about community standards I'm guessing. On the plus side, I've been studying about natural building, it is not overly complex to build a structure if there is dirt. Either by making adobe bricks, or a rammed earth shelter. Of course more permits etc.. most likely. 

Unfortunate.

People don't really need that much to live. They do need more to live in society it seems.


Yeah this "my rights are more important than your rights stuff"

If they have to build a house why don't you just build a fence? 

Its imposition of your desires on them so the infringement on liberty is clear.

None the less we all know how this works.

Its unfortunate but that is the state of things in most of the industrialized capitalist world. Buy your freedom story.

You know what it takes is for enough people of like minds to form a community somewhere they can control their own local bylaws. Moving into somewhere you are the minority you should realize how that story will go.

There are places where this is possible.

The province for example has building regulations up here, but the municipality had no community standards laws, meanwhile the government will force landlords to have provincial standards for health and safety for their tenants, but property owners have no expectations placed on them, that is there is no basis for condemnation - but you need a co detector multiple fire alarms etc.. or you get fined. Lots of rules and regs. It is mission creep, the longer there are legislators the more laws they will invent to micromanage peoples lives. Sad fact.


The sad aspect is that if a handful of people die due to bad furances they will make you buy an alarm but with many many more people dying of heart failure strokes and cancer they just tax products like cigarettes.
It is just pandering to a small minority of people who are anal and obsessively paranoid.

People really should research where they are moving before they move there particularly bylaws though.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Ripon said:


> More FUD
> 
> Got to love how libertarians manipulate these stories to propel their hatred for government. There are issues here which are subtly presented.
> 
> ...


Either way these people got screwed.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

A Common theme in Michigan is-
City Slickers buy up some rural property
City Slickers bribe local officals
City Slickers build storage units
City Slickers bring in their Italian Construction Folk
City Slickers have local government pass zoning laws stating no outside storage of items


In Chesterfield Township MI, the Township passed a law saying no boat storage in front yards.
Lots of Waterfront property in Chesterfield,sort of a boating community

This was done to help the marina's out.
The waterfront homeowners simply stored the boats out by the road in the "Back Yard"

When you by Waterfront Property ,you by frontage on the water, so the homes front door and yard is at the water side. The backage or back yard is facing the road.

By then it was too late to change the zoning since the officals were run out before their term was over.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

It isn't just libertarians, the same things can just as easily happen to a conservative or liberal who wants to go off grid. From what I've seen and learned while searching for property is that even remote and undeveloped property will often come with covenants and restrictions. 

An example; I was looking at what I thought was a perfect piece of property, turns out the property was not in the location described not even close and when I brought this to their attention, I got a chuckle and was told it happens. Okay they make mistakes too. 

I asked if there were CCR's and was Emailed 12 pages of CCR's. It is becoming apparent that going off grid is a lot harder to do than I initially thought. If I were paranoid I'd suspect there was a conspiracy to keep people in the cities and burbs.

I think it is increasingly difficult to find property without some kind of restrictions, and it is entirely possible these people who bought land in Colorado were misled.


----------

